# Sun backlit photographs



## Oldsdigger (Jun 6, 2019)

I recently purchased 4 bottles from a fellow collector. A nice early new England red Amber small Ale with an open Pontil, Two Black Glass ? Dark amber and olive. And a nice European Cherry Bottle Mold blown. I also had some nice 3 piece mold bottles with great color. I've been looking for various form of photographing  back lit bottles and saw that some collectors use the help of Mother Nature. So I decided to give it a try.


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 6, 2019)

Great pictures. Love the early three piece mold bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 6, 2019)

Great pictures of great bottles, especially those first three beauties.  Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool colors!


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes, great pics!!!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice variety of colors, and some excellent photography using the natural light. Sometimes that gets overlooked here.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks Guys ! I also built a small DIY light box using a free LED light from Harbor Freight tool. I used a cardboard box lined with aluminum foil set the flashlight in it. then set a piece of plexiglass and white sheet of paper under the glass. Worked great for under lighting embossed bottles.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Jun 12, 2019)

Great photos! Natural sunlight is best to show the glass' true color. I use sunlight and back lighting in a cabinet for insulators, bottles and other glassware and use 5,000 K full spectrum light. However, real sunlight is the best.

Thanks for sharing.
Chris m.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 12, 2019)

Not so much “backlit”, but “sidelit”


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice colours!
One of my favorite methods I use is side lite (natural)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2019)

Beautiful.


----------

